# My ThirtyTwo Lashed boots are killing my toes



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

So I have a pair of ThirtyTwo Lashed boots from 2013. I gained a bit of weight since originally purchasing them, but that said I also thought they used to fit better. This past weekend I took them to Snowshoe and had to pretty much leave the lower portion of the boots untightened and just tighten the top in order to not completely cut off the circulation to my toes. Even doing that though my toes still hurt like crazy and then went numb because of circulation loss. I was wearing mid weight smartwool PHD Snowboard socks, but I doubt they're thick enough to be causing this issue.

I got the boots in 2014 end of season in a 10.5 back before I fucked up my shoulder and had to sit last season out. My feet are around 27-28 cm long, and I typically wear a 10.5 size street shoe, so you'd think they would be on the bigger side as far as snowboard boots go. I live in Nashville TN and am going back to Snowshoe this weekend, but something's gotta give with these boots before I go back. My Jones Flagship 166 with Now Drive bindings is fantastic, but my boots are killing me. 

Should I try to take them to a ski shop to stretch them or cut some foam out of the liner, or should I just be looking at getting new boots? I don't know if there's a real "boot fitter" near me or if I should try to hit someone up in Knoxville or in the Bristol TN areas on my way through this Thursday. What do I do with these boots though if I do get a new pair? I've only used them like twice...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Please do a barefoot (no socks) measurement of the lengths and widths of each foot.

This method of measurement works well: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-51.html


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I had numbness in toes and pain in the balls of my feet with my old boots. Loosening them helped but fucked up my control with heal lift. I then got some much tighter and stiffer boots and guess what? WE HAVE A WINNER! No pain at all. I can't fully explain the mechanics as I'm no fitter but that's what happened.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Please do a barefoot (no socks) measurement of the lengths and widths of each foot.
> 
> This method of measurement works well: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-51.html


Getting about 27 cm long and 10.5 cm wide?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

try some smartwool ultra light socks....they do make a significant difference

make sure the inner lace is tight...to hold your foot back

do you have some good insoles that will hold your foot in place

between the above 3 ought to pull your toes back from the box and give you more room

I have 32 focus boas....the bottom boa is loose with just the slack taken out...absolutely no heel lift feel like slippers


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> try some smartwool ultra light socks....they do make a significant difference
> 
> make sure the inner lace is tight...to hold your foot back
> 
> ...


Yeah I think I might need some insoles along with getting some thinner socks. How do you go about getting or figuring out what insoles to get?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

veazer said:


> Yeah I think I might need some insoles along with getting some thinner socks. How do you go about getting or figuring out what insoles to get?


go to a core shop or rei or a mountaineering/hiking/backpacking shop they should have superfeet, vessiur soles and the like. Match arch of your foot with the arch of the insole. 

Take your boots and insoles with you....even take your most comfortable running/hiking shoes with you...they are broken in and their footbed/insole will give you an idea of what your foot will look like.

If you don't have to trim the new insole put them in....with light socks (or even thin hiking liners) and give it a whirl.

If at a good core mountaineering shop they ought to know enough to help you get a very good fit....make sure you are dealing with the real boot guy and not some cashier.

another thing....consider getting some good compression sleeves/socks for your calves....they really help keep your foot circulation from pooling. I use neoprene compression sleeves...they work great and since they are not socks...they don't take up room in the boot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

veazer said:


> Getting about 27 cm long and 10.5 cm wide?


Got it. You will want to get those measurements accurate but this means you are a size 9 in a snowboard boot at a EE width. 

If you have a minute please post up some photos of your bare feet on your current inserts.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You will want to get those measurements accurate but this means you are a size 9 in a snowboard boot at a EE width.
> 
> If you have a minute please post up some photos of your bare feet on your current inserts.


Measured them again and got 27.5 cm long and 9.75/10 cm wide depending on whether I push my foot into the wall. I'll see about grabbing those inserts in a bit.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

Feet on insoles - Album on Imgur There's some pics of my feet. I did find a bootfitter/ski shop in Nashville that's apparently pretty solid, so I'll probably try hitting them up sometime this week for insoles or new boots, but any insight you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

veazer said:


> Feet on insoles - Album on Imgur There's some pics of my feet. I did find a bootfitter/ski shop in Nashville that's apparently pretty solid, so I'll probably try hitting them up sometime this week for insoles or new boots, but any insight you can provide would be appreciated.


Got it. So, as your #'s would indicate that boot is a full size (1 cm) too large (and not wide enough). You are slightly inside the confines of the insert length wise. In the correct fit your foot will always overhang the insert (by ~1 cm) lengthwise. 

You don't want to compress your foot at all when taking the measurement. If your original width is correct I would highly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 9.5. It is the only boot that is designed for above an E Width. Right now you have gone with too large a boot to accommodate your extra width. This is what is causing your current issues.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

Yo, just wanted to say thanks again for the solid advice. Went to a shop near me and learned that they have no fucking idea what they're talking about. Wanted to put me in some burton moto 12's and pack some shit into the boot to fill up space. Oh well, they sell beeracudas so I got one.

Anyway, I ordered the burton ruler wide but I hate how squishy it is plus the pressure points in it aren't working for me.

I also ordered the salomon synapse wide in a 10 and a 10.5. Wish someone had it in a 9.5 within 100 miles of my trip to snowshoe to compare but holy shitsnacks, the 10 feels amazing. I'm gonna go with it even if it does eventually pack out some and needs to be replaced. I'll take comfort over having to stop at 11 a.m. to make sure my toes haven't fallen off.

Thanks again for recommending going 9.5 wide.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Do a reheat of the liners..


----------

